# jar und war im zusammenspiel?



## JensMander (5. Apr 2011)

Guten Morgen Forum,

ich denke bzw. hoffe eine einfach Frage zu stellen bei deren Beantwortung ich euch explizit eure Hilfe benötige.

Und zwar habe ich eine interaktive Website erstellt, die auf servlets zurückgreift von wo aus "normale" Java-Klassen aus geführt werden. Das ganze befindet sich letztendlich in einem war-File (bzw. wird in Tomcat entpackt).

Nun möchte ich gerne zusätzlich ein Jar-File erzeugen, was auf die selben Klassen zurückgreift wie die servlets. Sprich ich möchte nicht alles kopieren und in eine eigenständige Datei tun, sondern am liebsten das Jar-File mit in den war-ordner tun.

Sinn und Zweck der Gechichte ist, das ich die klassen separat ohne Webseitenzugriff ausführen möchte, aber auf selbige Klassen zurückgreife und auch einige Ordner separat nutze.

mfg
Jens


----------



## maki (5. Apr 2011)

Stellst du auch noch eine Frage oder wolltest du uns nur von deiner Idee erzählen? 

Mach doch ein Jar und Pack dieses dann in ins WEB-INF/lib Verzeichnis, wäre dann wohl ein eigenes Projekt.


----------



## JensMander (5. Apr 2011)

Okay, ja die Frage ist wie ich das realisieren kann. Ist es so einfach möglich über ein Jar-File externe klassen aufzurufen? DIe würden sich ja dann eventuell nicht im dem jar-File befinden.


----------



## maki (5. Apr 2011)

Entweder ich verstehe deine Frage nicht, oder du fragst wirklich ob man Klassen aus Jars im Classpath importieren kann...


----------



## JensMander (5. Apr 2011)

nein, es geht darum ob es andersherum geht. weil ich bis dato immer dachte jar-files sind abgeschlossene gebilde.


----------



## maki (5. Apr 2011)

Jars Files sind nicht "abgeschlossen", imports funktionieren immer, egal ob in einer Jar oder nicht


----------



## JensMander (5. Apr 2011)

okay ich danke dir, damit ist alles gesagt, was ich wissen wollte*G*.


----------

